
Facebook Opens Up To Public Search - tojileon
http://gigaom.com/2007/09/05/facebook-open-to-public-search/
======
ph0rque
IMO, FB is moving in the right direction: adding gates (windows?) to the
walled garden. What I would really love to see, and maybe this capability
already exists, is to add a widget to any webpage (my website, blog, or even
YC profile) that would list my FB info (as little or as much as I choose) to
others. The amount of info would vary depending on whether the viewer of the
widget was logged in to FB, and someone I've friended.

~~~
adamdoupe
They have (or had, not sure if it's still there) something called a badge that
you can put on your site. I don't think it varies based on someone logged into
facebook (don't really see this as possible, since my site cannot access FB
cookies).

------
Xichekolas
I for one welcome our public search... oh shit! wrong news site...

~~~
Xichekolas
Man, whoever downmodded me... it was just a lame attempt to be funny...

